

The Web only Works Thanks to Reload… (and why the mobile web fails) - jphpsf
http://www.belshe.com/2012/06/04/the-web-only-works-thanks-to-reload-and-why-the-mobile-web-fails/

======
threepipeproblm
What prevents mobile browsers from being designed differently, to scan for
connection changes and reload/resubmit automatically?

